# [RP] Blood and Honor for Fame and Fortune



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

> "It's a beautiful day outside.
> Birds are singing. Flowers are blooming.
> On days like this...
> *Gladiators* like you...
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

(I refuse to fight )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I refuse to fight )


(Cool, grab some popcorn then ; you got a 1% discount :3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Cool, grab some popcorn then ; you got a 1% discount :3 )


(Fuzzy thing's deserve at least a 50% discount )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Fuzzy thing's deserve at least a 50% discount )


(50% !? You want me to go broke or something !? D; )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (50% !? You want me to go broke or something !? D; )


(1% is poop, 20% doesn't have enough oomph to it, so 50% is teh "way to go" so to speak unless you're fine on missing out on any sort of profit :u )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (1% is poop, 20% doesn't have enough oomph to it, so 50% is teh "way to go" so to speak unless you're fine on missing out on any sort of profit :u )


(But but but-- !)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

*Cass comes in*
Cass: It can just be an exclusive deal just for us? *pets him on the head*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

JIN - Hey, hey, stop petting my head... oh, fine, 50% for you three... just don't tell anyone, OK ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Cass: *whispering and hands him the money for 3 things of discounted popcorn* I won't, promise...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

JIN - Yeah, yeah, yeah, thanks... but the fights haven't started yet, so... just hold on the coupons for now.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Cass: When will they start? *tucks money away*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

JIN - Wish I knew ; I'm stuck at the freakin' receptionist here selling tickets !... Nope, I'm not taking part in the fighting crap, nope.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Dearg: Waits for Cass to finish talking to Jin, walks up and throws a wad of cash on the counter.  "One ticket please, and are there going to be any refreshments at this event"?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Cass: Jin, you've got a customer over there. *points at the customer*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

JIN - (to the customer) O-oh, s-sure, thanks... and, yeah, there'll be light snacks along the show as you want.

(I expected people to come in as gladiators, not as audience like this ! XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Cass: Where are the gladiators anyway? Isn't the show suppose to be them fighting to the death or something similar? *tilts her head as she pondered*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> JIN - (to the customer) O-oh, s-sure, thanks... and, yeah, there'll be light snacks along the show as you want.
> 
> (I expected people to come in as gladiators, not as audience like this ! XD )


Dearg: I"m not much of a fighter boyo, but my friend is. He should be coming right behind me.  (points to the figure running in the distance)

(breaking kayfabe for a moment: can I use multiple characters? i'm new to this sort of thing)


----------



## Julen (Jun 29, 2016)

A human guy waits in the line, huming a song.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

(OK, that's it, forget about me selling tickets ! I'm coming in as well ! XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

The human gets nudged by a strange creature running past him.

Giresse(catching his breath) I'm here and ready to fight!


----------



## Julen (Jun 29, 2016)

The human guy frowns

-Hey watch it!



Idiot.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Jin steps forward the creature and makes his usual pose :

- Nice to meet ya...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

(Everyone, skiiiiiip to the first match already ! This is between Jin and Giresse !)

*(Also, no more "fighting to the death", you win by disarming your opponent and knocking them down before they get their weapons back !)*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

Cass: I thought it was fighting to the death.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Cass: I thought it was fighting to the death.


JIN - Nah, too violent. Entertainment shouldn't come with deaths like that.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Although slightly intimidated by his size, he walks up to Jin, grins and reaches out to shake hands.  (Giresse readies himself for battle)


----------



## Julen (Jun 29, 2016)

The human lights a cigarette and looks around.

- boooooring....get to the fighting already


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Giresse runs towards Jin, with hope of landing the first blow, but then....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

(OK, let's assume all the audience is in the seat, and now combatants are in the ring below)

---

*[MATCH 1 - JIN vs GIRESSE]*

---

Jin readies his two hook swords, looking like he's about to make lunch out of someone.

- GIT REKT, M8.

He then quickly lunges himself Giresse, with the two swords slashing in two diagonal directions (upper left - lower right and lower left - upper right), aiming at his opponent's stomach. However, he only violently knocks him back and down as he hits his weapon instead.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (OK, let's assume all the audience is in the seat, and now combatants are in the ring below)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Giresse quickly blocks his attack with his buckler, and moves to the left to try and go for his legs


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Cass: And here we are not even at our seats yet!

Brey: They seemed to be really excited to fight.

Vyrenn: Let's just get to a seat already..

*they each grab their thing of popcorn, finding a seat as they spectate*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg: Get em Laddie, i've bet everything on you! ( as he takes gulp of his favorite beverage)


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

Julen screams at jin
- I'VE BET 5 BUCKS ON YOU AND I'M NOT LOSING THAT! I SWEAR TO GOD THAT IF YOU FUCKING LOSE I'LL TURN YOU INSIDE OUT


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Giresse quickly approaches Jin from the left in hopes of finding a vulnerable weak spot, he raises his sword to attack his legs...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen screams at jin
> - I'VE BET 5 BUCKS ON YOU AND I'M NOT LOSING THAT! I SWEAR TO GOD THAT IF YOU FUCKING LOSE I'LL TURN YOU INSIDE OUT





Dearg said:


> Giresse quickly approaches Jin from the left in hopes of finding a vulnerable weak spot, he raises his sword to attack his legs...


Jin relies on the range of his swords and the hook at the tip to catch Giresse off-guard with a violent slash at his chest, all the time shouting back at the audience where Julen is sitting :

- 5 BUCKS ONLY !? YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME !? I WORTH OVER 12000 BILLIONS FOR THIS SHIT !!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

*As Brey was walking past them after grabbing her popcorn, Jin and his slashing almost hit her but instead was blocked by her pounder, causing the blade to stop dead in its tracks and also hurting the weapon's integrity quite a bit as a result*

Brey: Can you not fight at the damn reception desk?! At least fight somewhere so you don't hit people who just come in!!

*she lowers her hand, unharmed and grumpy*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

The swords slightly cut his shoulder, he jumps back. (Blood drips down the right side of his arm)

Giresse: damn!, (but I'm not giving up).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *As Brey was walking past them after grabbing her popcorn, Jin and his slashing almost hit her but instead was blocked by her pounder, causing the blade to stop dead in its tracks and also hurting the weapon's integrity quite a bit as a result*
> 
> Brey: Can you not fight at the damn reception desk?! At least fight somewhere so you don't hit people who just come in!!
> 
> *she lowers her hand, unharmed and grumpy*





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (OK, let's assume all the audience is in the seat, and now combatants are in the ring below)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

(Alrighty, teleportation is a helluva drug and Brey refused to use it)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Giresse regains his composure despite his sizable wound. Tolerating the pain he readies his sword again.  He watches Jin closely.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> The swords slightly cuts his shoulder, he jumps back. (Blood drips down the right side of his arm)
> 
> Giresse: damn!, (but I'm not giving up).


Jin catches the scent of blood and growls :

- Lunch time !

He then slams his tail on the ground to get the momentum, then leaps at Giresse with his two swords ready to thrust down, aiming at his arms.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Giresse  quickly rolls out of his way, ending up behind him. He then jumps on his back going towards his shoulder.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin grabs Giresse by the hands and violently throws him down. Jin then holds Giresse down with his legs stomping on his chest, followed by rapid brutal thrust and slash of Jin's sword straight at Giresse's palm.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

The blade pierces  through his hand. Giresse lets out a yell. The crowd cheers.  Jin hangs over him with a blood lust in his eyes. He  kicks Jin in the nose to force himself free.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg: That's how you dot it! Haha!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin staggers and flinches, but quickly recovers, then knocks Giresse's weapon out of his hand and grabs him by the neck. Jin then lifts him off the ground and leaves him hanging on his hand as he shows the crowd his victory.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg: That's how you dot it! Haha!


(Um... are you cheering for Jin ?)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Um... are you cheering for Jin ?)


(Giresse, for landing the cheap blow to the nose XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (Giresse, for landing the cheap blow to the nose XD)


(Welp, too bad for the poor guy, he lost this round XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Giresse passes out, but not before uttering: Good fight...... -_-


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg: aww dammit

Bookey: Pay up!

Dearg: Alright you knobber! (proceeds to  reluctantly pay 100 dollars)

(welp I gotta go, this was fun )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin notices his opponent passing out while hanging on his hands, and proceeds to bring him back to the Arena Blood-Works.

- You did well, too...

He slowly places Giresse on a chair, then bandages his damaged hand up before leaving.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (welp I gotta go, this was fun )


(See you in the next round, man  )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: Hey Brey? Why don't you consider joining?

Brey: *looks at her* I have a strange feeling like I'll be nerfed to hell and back just by saying that I'd fight one of the others here is all. And I don't have a weapon even if I was to be nerfed.

Cass: Come on, a Brachydios like you doesn't even need weapons! I've seen you take on things that make that Kangaroo in its Prime look like a harmless bunny!

Brey: And that's why I feel like I'll be nerfed! *she moodily eats a bit more popcorn, just waiting for the next fight to begin*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Cass: Come on, a Brachydios like you doesn't even need weapons! I've seen you take on things that make that Kangaroo in its Prime look like a harmless bunny!


Jin sneezes, as if he feels like someone's talking smack behind him.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: *looking around* Aren't there other gladiators here?

Cass: Try asking that Kangaroo.

Vyrenn: Jin! Where's the other gladiators?!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

A teenage boy in casual clothing walks into the arena flailing about a ticket, he is reasonably tall but pretty slim in build. He seems to have anything more than a dagger on him to fight with. "Seems they'll let anybody into these matches. So who wants to fight!?". He seems pretty eager to start a fight strangely enough and some people look at him as if hes gone mad. Civilian - " No armor and just a dagger, this should be fun to watch "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - (looks at them) Other gladiators ?... Oh... well, they, euh, ran off... (smirks) when Brey walked in... (looks at the teenage boy) Mmmmhmmm... ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The boy spins the dagger around in his hand casually while smiling. " Well i got a nice bet running on this, when i win it'll be easy money " He continues to smile at Jin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - (smiles back at the boy as he puts away his gigantic swords) How much did ya bet ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Boy - Enough to move out of this horrible place! Don't worry i'l just disarm you there won't be any serious wounds. *the boy shrugs as he smiles*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Cass: *looks at Brey* You scared off all of the gladiators!

Brey: I have no idea what you're talking about! *she did have blood on her armor and fists, but she had assumed it was normal*

Cass: We have at 1 new gladiator at least. Try to not scare them off next time, I already bought the popcorn. *nudges the Brachy a bit*

Brey: *growls* Fine. I'll sit right here and try to not scare them off again. *she crosses her arms*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - (laughs at Brey, then at the boy) A'ight, if you say so...

[MATCH 2 - JIN vs {Fighter_58}]

(In this match, Jin doesn't have the big swords with him like before. Instead, in his hands now is a pair of three-bladed claws, to match with the boy's only dagger.)

JIN - Here we go.

(Unlike before, Jin only slowly approaches the boy this time, with the claws readied in front of him.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The boys lack of experience shows as he just barrels into Jin with his dagger, even though he is relatively fast, you can see as many openings as there are people in line to get into the arena. He attempts to cut Jins arm with his dagger while running past him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin sidesteps and thrusts his claws from below up in two diagonal direction, stopping the dagger with a rather hard hit, and locking the dagger in between the claws. He then effortlessly knocks the dagger off in another hit.)

JIN - You're gonna have to try a lot harder than that.

(Jin then steps back a bit and only looks at the boy, waiting for him to leave.)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Meanwhile:
Giresse wakes up very sore with  Dearg sitting next to him

Dearg: So you managed to last longer than most against Jin.  Congrats your not an complete idiot

Giresse: and your just a grumpy fox!

Dearg: I'm not grumpy!! I'm just out 100 bucks, you owe me dude!

(end of Giresse's story: goodnight)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Brey: Was he laughing at me?

Cass: Probably. *hands her a cloth to clean the blood off with*

Brey: That's a BAD idea. *she looks down at her armor and proceeds to clean the blood off*

*The Jinouga just eats popcorn as she intently watched the fighting*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The boy runs to pick up the dagger. "HAH! I was just testing your abilities! Now i'l show you what i can really do! " He pulls out a second dagger from behind his back and holds the two daggers in front of him. He moves a bit faster this time when charging into Jin and tries to slash at Jins arm again. It seems as if he either learned how to fight suddenly or he was just being plain silly as he makes more careful moves as he runs into Jin. While the difference in ability is clear, the teenage boy does not seem to care or notice and thinks he can wound Jin enough to win the fight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin observes the boy's movement, not feeling any more provoked than he already is, and not feeling any glorious in fighting against him either.)
(As soon as the boy gets close enough, Jin quickly thrusts forward, looking like he's doing boxing, but with claws instead of gloves, and this time hit the boy's hand. He then swipes his tail across and knock him down, before stepping back.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The boy struggles for a moment to get back up but seems to finally realize he doesn't stand a chance. He  leaves his daggers on the ground and holds his hand that seems to be injured as he speaks " Well, i thought it would be nice to let you win . . . i can get money by fighting in other matches, it might look like i'm cheating if i got to the top so easily " He smiles as he says this, although rather unconvincingly and walks off out of the arena. Two men seem to approach him as he is leaving and escort him away.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Brey: *a bit angry at him for hurting a boy* I don't think I can exactly call them "Gladiators" at this point.

Cass: You're right. The contestants seem to be mostly inexperienced, maybe that will change a bit later?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin looks at the boy with a smirk :

- Whatever, kiddo...

He then walks back to the resting area and takes a seat.

- Man, big mistake to sign up for this "tournament"...

He looks at his hands and motions his finger to open a black hole on the wall in front of him out of boredom, then closes it. The wall remains completely normal.

- Not gonna be so much fun *without magical powers* it seems...

He then sees a sheet of paper stick on the wall. It details the rules of the arena. He walks towards it, skims through, and tears it off the wall :

*- Time to make a few changes.*


(EDIT : Fantasy-like powers and abilities are now unlocked, *feel free to go as crazy and unfair as you can* XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Cass: This really doesn't seem like the grandest of ideas, considering a Kangaroo can blow up an entire island and all. I find it amusing as it's most likely going to attract some more God-mods, particularly ones that are wolves with wings.

Brey: I'd watch some God-mods fight to the death, as I've got nothing better to do anyways. *rests arms behind her head*

*Vyrenn just seems to wonder as to how Jin was able to afford an entire arena when he can barely keep a Café in business*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I've seen you take on things that make that Kangaroo in its Prime look like a harmless bunny!





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This really doesn't seem like the grandest of ideas, considering a Kangaroo can blow up an entire island and all.


(Pffffffffft)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

*everyone waits for a new contestant while Jin is doing things*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *everyone waits for a new contestant while Jin is doing things*


(More like not everyone is online now)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: How'd you afford this place anyways?


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

*smokes pot and gets stoned* (i don't fucking know)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - Uuuuh... this place was rundown as crap, so I just took it without having to pay. Rebuilt a lil' bit, and... welp, there ya go.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: And you're going to break it because you're allowing all kinds of crazy things now?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - What do you mean "crazy" things ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: Blowing up islands. Those sorts of things.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - (crosses his arms) "That was Robo Jin", not me... (chuckles, then shakes his head) Just kidding... but what about it ? Sure, I went emotionally-driven just hard enough for that, but I brought it back together, didn't I ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

*Brey picks him up*

Vyrenn: So you'd just put the arena back to the way it was? That's no fun!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin struggles a bit when Brey picks him up (somehow she lifts a 420kg kangaroo up so easily is pretty much anyone's guess), before he gets her hands open and gets back to the ground.)

JIN - (to Brey) Stop that... (to Vyrenn) What do ya mean "no fun" ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

*Brey picks him up again, this time with a slightly tighter grip*

Brey: No, you're my plushy!

Vyrenn: I don't really know. Brey!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin stops resisting Brey and remains still, then playfully sticks his tongue out and brings his front paws up.)

JIN - Arf ^w^


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vyrenn: Brey, what are you doing?! He has bones and stuff!

Brey: Do you have bones? *looks up at him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - (nods, but at the same time playfully wags his tail) ^w^


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Cass: Seems like the Brachy has found a new plaything. I can't guarantee that you get to keep all of your bones intact, if you'll still have them by then of course.

Brey: Hey! I'm not gonna kill him! *shakes him around a bit like a toy while looking back at Cass a bit annoyed*

Vyrenn: But isn't he busy with, ya know, fighting people or something? It'd be a shame if he has to fight a challenger with broken arms.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin starts feeling dizzy at Brey shaking him around, until he shakes himself out of her grip.)

JIN - OK, I'd prefer you not taking me as your "play thing", please.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Brey: Yeah, you have things to fight. But it's not like I'm gonna break your arms or anything! *looks at the Jinouga*

Vyrenn: Please don't break his arms, he might need them to do stuff.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

JIN - Yeah, I'd like it if I'm in one piece, thanks... (cleans the dust off himself)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 30, 2016)

Cass: I think we just wait for someone else to show up now.

*everybody resumes waiting*


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

- welp...anyone up for a good old gladiator fight? Huh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Unless anyone has a random character and wanna fight, it's pretty much me playing as both a gladiator and the host of this "game show" now...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 2, 2016)

*everyone eats popcorn as they wait*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *everyone eats popcorn as they wait*


(Lol, everyone fled after seeing me wrecking stuffs up)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 2, 2016)

Cass: Go find more challengers!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

JIN - LOL how about you guys come down here instead ? I've seen you guys, what, "taking on things that make [me] look like a harmless bunny" !... Yeah, I'm challenging  you, ladies. No limits to just physical weapons or whatnot anymore. How about all of you come down here and get a taste of this "harmless bunny" for yourselves ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 2, 2016)

Cass: I'm a classy "lady", I do not deal in Gladitorial Battles to the Death. *readjusts her tie and glasses* It's just not my style.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

JIN - (shrugs) Suit yourself then... this place is as rundown as ever anyway, I'm just passing by for a bit of fun, never thought it'd be this boring myself... (walks off)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 2, 2016)

Cass: I suppose this place is now abandoned.

Brey: Let's go.

*they walk out with him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

... (outside)...

- Well... two matches and the tournament ends... bleh.

He starts wandering around the spot aimlessly, not knowing what else to do.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg looks around the almost empty arena: Ahh what the hell?  I guess I'll take a whack at it. Considering my friend is still recovering back at my lab. (He readies his bow, dual daggers and scrolls of magic) Pansies those Cass and Brey are I tell ya.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg looks around the almost empty arena: Ahh what the hell?  I guess I'll take a whack at it. Considering my friend is still recovering back at my lab. (He readies his bow, dual daggers and scrolls of magic) Pansies those Cass and Brey are I tell ya.


Jin looks at Dearg's bow, daggers and magic scroll, and raises his eyebrow :

- Do ya wanna have a bad time, pal ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg: Nohoho, Not looking for a bad time, just looking for a...good...Fight!!  he lunges himself into the arena. Looking much different than when he saw him at the ticket booth.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin smiles at Dearg, then jumps into the arena as well. However, Jin also looks much different than ever.

- I see you got some magical stuffs there... well, don't mind if I try some of my own, then !

He cracks his knuckles, then slams on the ground. Silver blades violently thrust up all over the area, as if they have been buried down there before, and he somehow pulled them up with his mind.

- I'm not gonna give you a bad time either, pal...

A 3rd eye slowly forms on his chest, and his belly slowly "opens up" into a vertical mouth, revealing what look like "teeth" inside, which are in fact his deformed bones. However, it can be seen that there's no flesh or organ at where his "stomach" is ; instead, it appears to be a black void.
His left eye slowly blacks out. "Black veins" start to creep out of it and around his arms as well.
A pair of dragon-like wings form on his back.







- Instead, I'm gonna give myself... A REALLY GOOD TIME.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

0_0'.............. >=) hmm (notches his first arrow )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin just remains still, but the arrow gets violently broken in half by a chain that thrusts up from the ground. A black hole is seen there, next to Jin.
He smirks, then growls. His voice sounding demonic at this point.

*- You're gonna have to try a lil' harder than that, buddy.*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

With up most speed,  Dearg zips around the arena, only an orange blur could be seen, he leaps in the air and takes aim and fires a special type of arrow at his glowing eye, the arrow blows up in white phosphorous light in Jins face.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin's eye stops glowing as he staggers for a few seconds, but then rubs his face, as if he just merely got splashed by water. He then looks at Dearg, and slowly brings his left hand close to his face.

- Not bad... but...

He "flicks" his fingers in front of his left eye. It glows back in red.

- ... Not good enough either.

He motions his hands and pulls all the silver blades around the area up. They aims at Dearg while floating in mid-air :

- Here we go !

With a wave of his hands, the blades fly at Dearg at lightning speed, in all directions, but only about 10 at a time, as if he's planning to catch Dearg off-guard during Dearg's attempts in dodging the blades.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg quickly dodges the blades, the blades fly all around causing mass destruction. He's moving so fast that it's almost like that there are multiple opponents. He fires two more of the special arrows at Jin.  Again blinding him. He moves in closer with his blades and slices at his femur.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin frowns in pain at Dearg's attack, but when he recovers from the blinding light and opens his eyes back, he stands on his long tail and knocks Dearg backward and down with a heavy kick straight at Dearg's chest. Finally, he focuses the energy of the air around into his palms and sends it forward, creating a blade of pure wind, tearing off all Dearg's armor and leaving him badly damaged with lots of deep cuts all over his body.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg laying on the ground) hnng, luckily....I came....prepared for this.  He unravels one of his scrolls and it heals his wounds up, but only slightly, The physical  fatigue is still present.  He gets back up. 

Dearg: Not bad but I'm not that easy to get rid of.  He readies another type of arrow, an arrow with an ice blue tip, and starts running again.  This time he focuses on the third eye and fires.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

meanwhile:
(subject healed, chamber opens)
Giresse:.......gasp!, where am I?  (explosions could be heard off in the distance). Oh no!  he couldn't have....that stubborn idiot of a fox! Giresse runs out of the lab and heads towards the arena. Towards the smoke and fire.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin finally wakes up after falling unconscious to the arrow hitting his 3rd eye. He wakes up to see the eye still there, wounded, but otherwise not fatal. He slowly stands up, then abruptly slams his fist on the ground again, violently pulling silver blades up from the ground again. This time, he can feel some of them impaling through Dearg, as well as Dearg's blood on the ground. Dearg is visible again, now impaled through his legs, arms and near his stomach, with two silver chains stabbed through his shoulders.
As Jin slowly walks towards Dearg, Dearg feels his blood leaving him and being drawn towards Jin, against Dearg's will, as if Jin is absorbing his life-force.

- You're quite the troublemaker, aren't ya...

Jin smirks as he sees Dearg getting paler and paler with his blood being taken away from him.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

*something is happening, so now 3 visitors have suddenly came back, only to witness that Jin is a vampire*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

hnng I may be, but....i'm....not...done....YET! inside his mouth, he spits out one of the arrow heads, it explodes and freezes his face solid, blinding him for the 4th time. Dearg falls to the ground in crippling pain. He crawls to his backpack in hopes of finding his last healing scroll.   The healing scroll he saved is not there, where could it be? Dearg stares at the bag for a moment. Blood drips down his legs and arms.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Giresse draws ever closer to the disaster, he hears Deargs screams from the moment the blades Pierced him. 

Giresse: I have to hurry.....You better not die on me dude.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin staggers back, but then he kneels down and presses his palm on the ground. Dearg still feels his life-force being drained from him.
It's revealed that Jin's shadow is linking to Dearg's through an invisible chain-like force that only appears as a shadow on the ground.

- You think blinding me is enough, eh ?

He clenches his fist, making the "shadow chain" grow in size. Dearg's remaining HP is at a critical level now.

- The earth... the sea... the sky... it's all my territory... and you'll never escape from me !


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

then dearg utters the words...STOP!, you win, there's need to kill anyone.   You are very powerful Jin. But i want my friend not this beast. Let me talk to Jin.

Giresse enters the arena and runs towards Dearg,

Giresse: what are you thinking?

Dearg: Stay out of this!, there was an animal ferocity in his eyes. 

He then winks. (what is he planning?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin slowly stands back up and removes the ice off his face. He then sees Giresse in the area, and hears what Dearg said.

- I am still Jin, duh. You think I'd just outright put you to the grave ?... Nah.

Jin removes the "shadow chain", and motions his hands. A blood-red aura starts to form around Dearg, healing his wounds back up.

- Trust me, I was holding back, like, 90% of what I can throw out... it's true that I'm a "beast"-- heck, Emperor of a realm of the underworld right here, fellas... but, nah, I know better than to murder someone just for entertainment like this.

He slowly walks to Dearg and gets him up. At this point Dearg has been fully healed.

- Sorry if I scared you, though... but we're still friends, yeah ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

phew...yeah man. just warn me next time, when you are going to go demon on me. ^_^  Besides i have a god child to watch after. 

Giresse looking confused and scared out of his wits

Giresse: what just happened? 0_0

Dearg: nothing

Giresse What do you mean nothing? 

Dearg: just nothing, that's all you need to know kiddo ^_^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

- Oh, of course, Tyson... yeah, you're his godfather... well, this form is pretty much my "true" form.

He then looks at Giresse, but still talking to Dearg :

- Nothin' to worry about, bruh.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

Giresse stop talking for a sec, go home kiddo.

Giresse: no i'm....(dearg stops him with his hand)

Dearg: shhh  go home ,we're fine. Don't mind him he's just a little light headed still from the first battle.

Giresse: bu....pfft( he walks out  of the arena)

Dearg: pssh...kids these days


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Jin smiles playfully, even though it looks unfitting to his demonic appearance :

- I was half-worried you'd run away at first sight out of fear when you saw me like this, to be honest. I turned into this form just only to see how you'd react...

He turns back to his previous look of a non-demonic kangaroo-like creature.

- ... And I'm glad you weren't freaked out.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 3, 2016)

(i fell asleep, it was like 4:30 for me at the time of my last post xD) He does something out of the ordinary, walks up to him and gives him a hug and smiles back, almost like it was familiar to him.
Dearg: see ya,  you big fluffy guy, lets fight again sometime. He  walks out of the crumbling arena and heads back towards his place.'

Referee(climbs out of the rubble): The Winner is...Jin

A single guy in  the audience, who some how witnessed the whole thing, cheers:

Guy: Wooh!......(clap clap clap clap clap)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> A single guy in the audience, who some how witnessed the whole thing, cheers:
> 
> Guy: Wooh!......(clap clap clap clap clap)


(I wanna kill myself now XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 3, 2016)

(Also, I got *another fantasy RP* that you may wanna roll in ? : 3
Um, Jin is gone for the most part in it, though)


----------

